# 55 de-rustation of this 1955 schwinn candy red phantom



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 7, 2014)

here is a before and after picture....the next step is to derust the chrome details on the rest of the bike. original candy red paint will be left alone....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 7, 2014)

*after picture*

after picture with whitewall original weather typhoon cords and weathered redone phantom seat.....next step is to derust and shine up the chrome....hoping for good results


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2014)

*Very nice!*

Should turn out great. Personally I love the way it looks right now.great bike.


----------

